#ubuntu-unregged 2009-03-13
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<LjL> !staff
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-03-14
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2014-03-14
<Ireneus_Eugene1> What do you call 100 niggers on the bottom of the sea? A good start. 
<Vincent_Alfie1> What's the difference between a black and a white fairytale? White begins, "once upon a time," black begins, "y'all motherfuckers ain't gonna believe dis shit!" 
<Ireneus_Eugene2> What's the difference between Jesus and Mexicans? Jesus doesn't have Mexicans tattooed all over him.
<Vincent_Alfie2> Why doesn't Mexico have an Olympic team? Because everyone who can run, jump, and swim has already crossed the border! 
<Jeriah_Peppino2> What do you call two Mexicans playing basketball against each other? Juan on Juan. 
<Manuel_Hroogeirr> What's the difference between Jesus and Mexicans? Jesus doesn't have Mexicans tattooed all over him.
<Aristaeus_Przemo> I wouldn't dream of being racist towards my black neighbour.... I'd actually do it. 
<Swithun_Przemo> What's yellow and black and makes you laugh ? A bus full of niggers going over a cliff.
<Qadir_Peppino> Someone just knocked on the door selling raffle tickets for poor black orphans. I said "Fuck that, with my luck I'd probably win one" 
<Aniruddha_Temple> What do you call a nigger hitchhiker? Stranded.
<Njord_Fergus> Why do pill bottles have cotton buds in the top of them? To remind niggers that they were cotton pickers before they were drug dealers. 
<Ichabod_Toma> What are the 3 things you cannot give a black guy? A fat lip, a black eye, or a job. 
<Rishi_Gabriel> What happened when the nigger looked up his family tree? A gorilla shit in his face 
<Qadir_Peppino1> Whitney Houston’s life is like skiing. Once you get on the white powder, it’s all down hill from there
<Swithun_Przemo1> How do you make a nigger nervous? Take it to an auction. 
<Njord_Fergus1> Morpheus and Neo are plugged in to the Matrix and having a chat. Morpheus turns to Neo, "In this world you can be anything you want." There is a short silence. Neo: "Then why are you a nigger?"
<Ichabod_Toma1> What did the sunbather shout at the nigger? Ain't you dark enough already?
<Rishi_Gabriel1> What are the 3 things you cannot give a black guy? A fat lip, a black eye, or a job. 
<Ralf_Prabodh2> Hear about G.M.'s new nigger Cadillac? The glove compartment's big enough to hold a watermelon. 
<Randulf_Petter1> Racism is when you run over a nigger with your truck. Reverse-racism is when you back up. 
<Andre_Marian1> What do nigger pimps and farmers have in common? They both need a hoe to stay in business! 
<Randulf_Petter2> What did the Alabama sherriff call the nigger who had been shot 15 times? Worst case of suicide he had ever seen.
<Qadir_Peppino2> How does a Mexican get into an honest business? Through the window. 
<Milos_Lamont2> What do books have that Mexicans don't? Papers.
<Aniruddha_Temple> There was a 4 car crash in Mexico today. 243 people died.
<Njord_Fergus2> Why doesn't Mexico have an Olympic team? Because everyone who can run, jump, and swim has already crossed the border! 
<Rishi_Gabriel2> There was a 4 car crash in Mexico today. 243 people died.
<Swithun_Przemo2> What do you call a Mexican with a broken lawn mower? Unemployed.
<Ichabod_Toma2> Whats a Mexicans favourite sport? Cross Country.
<Jeriah_Peppino> How does a black chick tell if she's pregnant? When she pulls the tampon out, all the cotton is already picked.
<Andre_Marian2> There was a 4 car crash in Mexico today. 243 people died.
<Byron_Zlatan2> What do you call two Mexicans playing basketball against each other? Juan on Juan. 
<Manuel_Hroogeirr> Why did the nigger walks into a bar? The cell door was still locked.
<Aniruddha_Temple> I've got this black friend... just kidding. 
<Ireneus_Eugene1> How do you stop a nigger from drowning? You don't.
<Jeriah_Peppino> What does NAACP stand for? Now Apes Are Called People
<Aristaeus_Przemo> Did you hear that the KKK bought the movie rights to Roots? They're going to play it backwards so it has a happy ending. 
<Njord_Fergus> Someone just knocked on the door selling raffle tickets for poor black orphans. I said "Fuck that, with my luck I'd probably win one" 
<Rishi_Gabriel> Did you hear about the guy that broke into the local library and stole hundreds of books? Nobody knows who he is yet, but police say, "it certainly wasn't a nigger."
<Aniruddha_Temple> What is the difference between Batman and a black man? Batman can go into a convenience store without Robin. 
<Kevyn_Joaquin> The black guy I was walking behind stopped, turned and asked "Are you following me?" "No", I said "You've got evolution all mixed up." 
<Ichabod_Toma> The black guy I was walking behind stopped, turned and asked "Are you following me?" "No", I said "You've got evolution all mixed up." 
<Swithun_Przemo1> What do a nigger and a bicycle have in common? They only work with a chain on. 
<Qadir_Peppino1> Why are so many niggers moving to Detroit? They heard there were no jobs there. 
<Njord_Fergus1> What is the difference between Batman and a black man? Batman can go into a convenience store without Robin. 
<Ichabod_Toma1> Why don't niggers celebrate Thanksgiving? Kentucky Fried Chicken isn't open on holidays. 
<Njord_Fergus2> How does a girl from Harlem practice safe sex? She locks the car doors. 
<Rishi_Gabriel2> How do you make a nigger nervous? Take it to an auction. 
<Rishi_Gabriel1> What do you call the New Orleans Superdome full of milk? Cocoa Puffs.
<Qadir_Peppino2> What's the diffrence between a park bench and a Nigger? The Bench is the only thing that can support a family. 
<Byron_Zlatan> Why do a lot of niggers go to visit the Liberty Bell? They heard was was some crack in it.
<Ralf_Prabodh1> Why do pill bottles have cotton buds in the top of them? To remind niggers that they were cotton pickers before they were drug dealers. 
<Randulf_Petter1> What do you get when you cross a nigger and a gorilla? A really stupid gorilla. 
<Andre_Marian1> Why Do Blacks Hate Country? Every time they here Ho-Down They think someone shot their sister 
<Ralf_Prabodh2> Why do monkeys always look so sad? They know they'll be black one day.
<Byron_Zlatan1> What is the difference between Batman and a black man? Batman can go into a convenience store without Robin. 
<Ichabod_Toma2> Why don't niggers go on cruises? They're not falling for that one again.
<Aristaeus_Przemo> What is the difference between Batman and a black man? Batman can go into a convenience store without Robin. 
<Aniruddha_Temple> What do you call 4 black guys in a car? Tinted windows.
<Ireneus_Eugene2> I went to a fancy dress party the other day dressed as Adolf Hitler. Everyone thought it was hilarious. Until they found three dead Jews in the shower.
<Ralf_Prabodh> Why are niggers getting hit by cars more in winter on snowy days? They are easier to spot 
<Jeriah_Peppino1> Why don't Jews eat pork? Jews may be a lot of things but cannibals they are not!
<Jeriah_Peppino2> What's the difference between karate and judo? Karate is a method of self defence and judo is what bagels are made of!
<Aniruddha_Temple> A Mexican and a nigger are riding in car. Who's driving? A cop.
<Swithun_Przemo> How do you get 100 jews into a car? Throw a quarter in it.
<Ichabod_Toma> I asked a jewish girl for her number. She rolled up her sleeve.
<Njord_Fergus> What's the difference between karate and judo? Karate is a method of self defence and judo is what bagels are made of!
<Rishi_Gabriel>  Have you heard of the Jewish "Catch 22"? Free Ham!
<Aristaeus_Przemo> What's the difference between boy scouts and Jews? Boy scouts come back from their camps.
<Swithun_Przemo1> What's the difference between a catholic wife and a Jewish wife? A catholic wife has real orgasms and fake jewellery!
<Aniruddha_Temple>  Have you heard of the Jewish "Catch 22"? Free Ham!
<Njord_Fergus1> There wouldn't be any Jews in America if they hadn't heard about the right of free speech. 
<Rishi_Gabriel2> How do you get 100 jews into a car? Throw a quarter in it.
<Ichabod_Toma1> What's the difference between a Jew and a pizza? Pizzas don't scream when they are put in the oven!
<Njord_Fergus2> Two Jewish businessmen were discussing insurance. "You need fire insurance, burglary insurance and flood insurance." "The fire and theft and burglary I can understand," said the other, "but the flood insurance? How do you start a flood?"
<Rishi_Gabriel1> I went to a fancy dress party the other day dressed as Adolf Hitler. Everyone thought it was hilarious. Until they found three dead Jews in the shower.
<Swithun_Przemo2> Why do pregnant Jews always go for Cesarian section? Because they`re tight cunts. 
<Ichabod_Toma2> Did you hear about the Jewish Santa Claus? He came down the chimney and said "Do you want to buy some presents kiddies?"
<Randulf_Petter1> What is the difference between a white owl and a black owl? A white owl goes, "Who, who," a black owl goes, "Who dat? Who dat?"
<Aristaeus_Przemo> What do you call a nigger with a regular job, who doesn’t drive a lowrider, sleeps in the same bed every night, doesn’t collect welfare, and doesn’t rape White women? An inmate.
<Neno_Bernard> What's the difference between a catholic wife and a Jewish wife? A catholic wife has real orgasms and fake jewellery!
<Aniruddha_Temple> What's the diffrence between a park bench and a Nigger? The Bench is the only thing that can support a family. 
<Nicolaas_Iomhar> What's the difference between boy scouts and Jews? Boy scouts come back from their camps.
<Merle_Xavior> Why are Jewish synagogues round? So they cant hide in the corner when the collection box comes round!
<Aristaeus_Przemo> How do you get them out again? Tell them Hilter is driving.
<Aniruddha_Temple> Why don't Jews eat pork? Jews may be a lot of things but cannibals they are not!
<Ralf_Toma> How do you know Adam and Eve were not black? You ever try to take a rib from a nigger? 
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> What's the difference between Santa Claus and a Jew? Santa Claus goes down the chimney.
<Ralf_Toma2> A black woman was filling out forms at the welfare office. Under "Number of children," she wrote "10," and where it said "List names of children," she wrote "Leroy." When she handed in the form, the woman behind the desk pointed out: "Now here where it says "List names of children," you're supposed to write the names of each one of your children." "Dey all named Leroy," said the black woman. "That's very unusual. When you c
<Ralf_Toma> Why do all black people run fast? Because all the slow ones are in jail.
<Swithun_Przemo> How do you know Adam and Eve were not black? You ever try to take a rib from a nigger? 
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> What repulsive thing can be found in a nigger's clothes? The nigger.
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> A large cruise ship strikes an iceberg and slowly begins to sink. The captain declares he is going to need to remove some weight from the boat or it will surely sink. He says to be fair, and not discriminate, we will have to call out people in alphabetical order to jump off the ship. Everyone agrees this is the only fair way. The captain then declares "All African Americans, jump overboard!" A niglet tells his dad"
<Ralf_Toma1> How do you make a nigger nervous? Take it to an auction. 
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> What happened when the nigger looked up his family tree? A gorilla shit in his face 
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> Morpheus and Neo are plugged in to the Matrix and having a chat. Morpheus turns to Neo, "In this world you can be anything you want." There is a short silence. Neo: "Then why are you a nigger?"
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> Two Jewish businessmen were discussing insurance. "You need fire insurance, burglary insurance and flood insurance." "The fire and theft and burglary I can understand," said the other, "but the flood insurance? How do you start a flood?"
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> Did you hear about the Jewish Santa Claus? He came down the chimney and said "Do you want to buy some presents kiddies?"
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> Why did Hitler kill himself? The Jews sent him a gas bill!
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> How did a whole regiment of niggers die in WWII? When their commander said "get down" they started dancing! 
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> What do nigger pimps and farmers have in common? They both need a hoe to stay in business! 
<Randulf_Petter>  Have you heard of the Jewish "Catch 22"? Free Ham!
<Abolfazl_Hludowi> How do you stop a nigger from drowning? You don't.
<Randulf_Petter> How do you know when your on a Jewish golf course? The players don't yell 'FORE' they yell '$3.99!'
<Geoffroi_Damodar> How do you get 100 jews into a car? Throw a quarter in it.
<Geoffroi_Damodar> I used to work for a Jewish carpenter. He used to check my fingers for splinters to make sure I wasn't stealing. 
<Ralf_Toma> Did you hear about Ku Klux Knieval? He tried to jump 50 niggers with a steam roller.
<Geoffroi_Damodar> What's the difference between a Jew and a pizza? Pizzas don't scream when they are put in the oven!
<Geoffroi_Damodar> What do you call 4 black guys in a car? Tinted windows.
<IoX> new ubuntu channel
<DalekSec> IoX: You've been redirected here from #ubuntu.
<DalekSec> Because of the spam.
<IoX> it wasnt me
<DalekSec> IoX: Right, we had to redirect all unregistered users, sorry about that.
<IdleOne> IoX: #ubuntu has been temporarily set to +r registered users only
<IdleOne> !register
<DalekSec> IdleOne: Good one. :P
<IdleOne> no bot here 
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<IdleOne> ahh man
<rww> lol IdleOne.
<IdleOne> it was genuine disappointment
<IdleOne> yeah kicking is not what we like to use
<rww> IdleOne: it is for in here!
<IdleOne> lol
<rww> lolololol
<IdleOne> meany
<DalekSec> IdleOne: It's what the floodbots used.
<DalekSec> IdleOne: For autorejoin.
<IdleOne> DalekSec: I am pretty sure the floodbots used remove instead
<DalekSec> IdleOne: Helps with autorejoin though. :/
